# Болит грудной отдел, немеют руки и ноги. Прошу помощи



## Fmchik48 (27 Янв 2017)

Добрый день всем кому интересна моя проблема..В общем все началось полтора года назад когда мне было 19 лет. Уже был сколиоз к тому времени с  самого детства. Я спортом занимаюсь всё время. Тут я начал ходить в тренажерный зал три раза в неделю и делая спец. упражнения по спец. программе,мне не нравился свой результат, уже через месяц я делал все по максимуму,через силу. Начал делать присед со штангой(без пояса) я чувствовал как силы заканчиваются и через немогу сделал повторение и почувствовал тупой удар в спине(как раз грудной отдел,то место которое у меня болит по настоящее время). В голове все потемнело и оттуда начались все боли, По началу болела голова и начала болеть спина когда долго не правильно сидел,в то же время я занимался и более того бегал каждый день по 7-10 км вечерком. Через месяц начались боли в спине при беге..Далее я поехал работать летом и не давал нагрузки,если спина и болела то прикладывал  вильпрафен (пластырь). Далее начал ходить опять в тренажерный зал и появились сильные боли при разных упражнениях как во время так и в течении следующих дней. Посетил первый раз невролога,сделал ренген, мрт. Сказал не заниматься спортом,даже баскетболом которым я с детства занимаюсь и посещал занятия за университет.Посоветовал кучу медикаментов ,лфк и плавание. Медикаменты я в то время отбросил ,так как лечился от другой болезни. Ходил в бассейн и делал растяжку позвонков. Боли не проходили, ходил к остеопату раз 5,после его приема легчало ,но в течении 5 дней все возвращалось. От бассейна тоже толку не было. Делали массаж лечебный у 2 разных специалистов,все бесполезно,начинал с болями сживаться. В настоящее время колю уколы мильгамма,уже 7 сделанно,так же хондролон 7 шт. и флупиртин,Облегчение никчемное и боль остается,последнии 3 месяца сильно немеют ноги и руки в конечностях, болит грудной отдел,а так же уже 5 месяцев и поясница. Боли усиливаются если сижу. Хрусты при вздохе в грудном отделе,где болит уже год,постоянные,действуют на нервы,даже при маленьком вздохе,при малейшем выпячивании или впячивании хрустит. Мне 21 год,прошу помощи или советами.

Вот Результаты МРТ:
Сделанные-24.11.2015

На серии МР томмограмм ,взвешенных по Т1-Т2 в двух проекциях кифоз сохранен,левосторонний сколиоз. Высота межпозвонковых дисков на высоте кифоза незначительно снижена, сигналы от дисков исследуемой зоны по Т2 не снижены. Задние медиальные протрузии дисков Th7-9 размером до 0,2 см, минимально деформирубщие прилижащие размеры дурального мешка.
Задние диффузны е протрузии дисков Th10-12 размерами до 0,2см. распространяющиеся в межпозвонковое отверстие . Просвет позвоночного канала обычный , шириной до 1,6 см. сигнал от структур спинного мозга ( по T1 и T2) не изменен.Мелкие дефекты Шморля в телах Th8-12 позвонков. Форма и размеры остальных тел позвонков обычные, дистрофические изменение в телах позвоночника.
Мр картина левостороннего сколиоза, начальные дегеративно - дистрофические изменения грудного отдела позвоночника.

Когда делалось Мрт онемения не было в конечностях,врач(невролог) две недели назад все посмотрел ,руками , молоточком и сказал ,что грыжы нет, а смысл делать мрт нет. Помогите чем сможете,очень тяжело ,  с каждым месяцем все хуже и хуже. Не хочу в будущем быть недееспособным из за спины а все к этому и идет.


----------



## натач (28 Янв 2017)

Сначала успокоиться. Слушаем врача и не делаем глупости! Читаем форум про лфк. Снимки Мрт выложите и снимки поясницы есть? Обратитесь к доктору Ступину.

Врача на форуме в своем регионе выберите.

Про штангу забудьте навсегда.


----------



## Fmchik48 (28 Янв 2017)

натач написал(а):


> Про штангу забудьте навсегда.


уже год не занимаюсь,а 2 месяца вообще никаких физических нагрузок,словно овощ


натач написал(а):


> Врача на форуме в своем регионе выберите.


Нет здесь про врачей из моего региона,как не нервничать,уже и руки дрожат,ничего не могу нормально делать.


----------



## натач (28 Янв 2017)

@Fmchik48, так это спондилоартроз как у всех. Обратитесь к доктору Ступину.  В личку.Так вы откуда?

Читайте на этом форуме,, анатомию для чайников. ,, проблемы есть , точно пригодиться. Лирику прописывали?

Через полгода забудьте про проблему. Только не ходите в спортзал. Вам только хотьба и бассейн.


----------



## Fmchik48 (28 Янв 2017)

натач написал(а):


> Через полгода забудьте про проблему. Только не ходите в спортзал. Вам только хотьба и бассейн.


С Липецка,знаю я строение позвоночника ,начитался уже много...


----------



## натач (28 Янв 2017)

Тогда понимаете,  что эти болезни лечатся временем и правильным ортопедический поведением. Не бойтесь. И сделайте Мрт поясницы.

Болезнь бехтерева исключите.


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2017)

@Fmchik48, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Fmchik48 (28 Янв 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Fmchik48, здравствуйте!
> Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
> ...



    

Только эти снимки сделаны год назад а симптоматика сейчас другая,есть смысл заново делать или с этими можно ходить по врачам?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Янв 2017)

Говоря вашим языком, проводимое нынче лечение иначе как "никчемным" назвать нельзя.
Протрузий никаких нет, так как выпячивание (выбухание) МПД до 2мм является нормой.
Меняйте лечащего врача. Необходимо установить диагноз и провести правильное лечение.


----------



## Fmchik48 (30 Янв 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Говоря вашим языком, проводимое нынче лечение иначе как "никчемным" назвать нельзя.
> Протрузий никаких нет, так как выпячивание (выбухание) МПД до 2мм является нормой.
> Меняйте лечащего врача. Необходимо установить диагноз и провести правильное лечение.


мне это три врача сказало

@Владимир Воротынцев, спондилодисплазия грудного отдела?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2017)

Значит, врачи правы.
Итак, сначала.
Перечислите, что и как болит.
Только жалобы.


----------



## Fmchik48 (2 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит, врачи правы.
> Итак, сначала.
> Перечислите, что и как болит.
> Только жалобы.


грудной отдел,постоянные хрусты при вздохах, даже малейших и поворотах,наклонах,но вздохи,это же не нормально,при приеме пищи,  так же бывает во время глотания боль. А в основном болит всегда,в положении лежа , если не опирается голова на подушку то боли утихают,а усиливаются в положении сидя.После приема мильгамы 10 уколов и хондролона 10 уколов затихло онемение и ослабление в руках и ногах. Постоянное ощущение что вот вот в эпицентре боли кости разломятся при повороте,


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2017)

Боюсь все жалобы не позвоночного, а эмоционального характера.
Свои проблемы в мышцах и суставах позвоночника конечно есть, но не более чем у других.
Анализы когда делали. СОЭ, СРБ?


----------



## Fmchik48 (3 Фев 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, таких не делал,боли интенсивно увеличиваются с каждым месяцем,не помогает и спец. гимнастика,мрт делал год назад,в начале обсуждения я расписывал.Нагрузок абсолютно никаких не даю а симптоматика не уходит,постоянно болит,пью желатин и творог ем каждый день,витамины,после растягиваний ненадолго легчает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2017)

Значит вместо желатина и витаминов, растягивание два раза в день.
Надо сдать анализы.


----------



## Fmchik48 (3 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит вместо желатина и витаминов, растягивание два раза в день.
> Надо сдать анализы.


СОЭ, СРБ? для чего они?


----------



## Fmchik48 (3 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит вместо желатина и витаминов, растягивание два раза в день.
> Надо сдать анализы.


В руках постоянно слабость,пульсирующая боль в грудном отделе,вот после курса симптоматика возвратилась,я студент когда пишу долго или сижу сильные боли,а так при вздохах и поворотах шеи складывается впечатление что кости друг о дружку трутся и слышен этот скрип или хруст,щелк уже так около года,с течением времени все усиливается


----------



## натач (3 Фев 2017)

Fmchik48 написал(а):


> В руках постоянно слабость,пульсирующая боль в грудном отделе,вот после курса симптоматика возвратилась,я студент когда пишу долго или сижу сильные боли,а так при вздохах и поворотах шеи складывается впечатление что кости друг о дружку трутся и слышен этот скрип или хруст,щелк уже так около года,с течением времени все усиливается


Врач сказал, сдайте анализы. Болезнь Бехтерева исключите.

И еще это может быть осложнение на суставы после болезни.


----------



## Галагуза Владимир (7 Фев 2017)

В первую очередь явный психо-эмоциональный компонент (нужно успокоится), думаю эффективней было бы использование детензор-терапии, курс мягких техник мануальной терапии, техники эпифизарного скольжения, ну и конечно согласен исключить б-нь Бехтерева


----------



## vertebrolog (7 Фев 2017)

Выполните рекомендации врачей по дообследованию. По анамнезу, жалобам, частично МРТ(устарели), можно предположить посттравматическую спондилопатию, как следствие нелеченного клиновидного перелома  с продолжающейся нагрузкой. Возможно онемения связаны с периодической компрессионной ишемией нервных структур при их длительном натяжении в определённых положених. В данном случае рациональнее сделать КТ грудного отдела (не МРТ) позвоночника на предмет наличия деструкции в телах позвонков. Показано стационарное лечение ( с дообследованием ) на 1мес постельного режима. Любой спорт противопоказан до 3х лет.  Спец. ЛФК  только лёжа, полужёсткий корсет для хотьбы. Выздоравливайте.


----------



## doclega (7 Фев 2017)

Начните с рентгенографии органов грудной клетки (флюорография) + рентгенография поясничного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## Fmchik48 (7 Фев 2017)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2017)

Анализы в норме, скорее речь и миофасциальном синдроме, как у всех, и гиперэмоциональном ответе организма на эту боль.


----------



## Fmchik48 (7 Фев 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализы в норме, скорее речь и миофасциальном синдроме, как у всех, и гиперэмоциональном ответе организма на эту боль.


какие дальнейшие действия вы можете порекомендовать


----------



## AIR (7 Фев 2017)

Могу предположить самое банальное... Во время выполнения упражнения из-за кифосколиоза на данный позвоночно-двигательньный сегмент  пришлась избыточная нагрузка... Надрывы в связках опорного комплекса... В них при восстановлении откладывается кальций, они становятся толстыми, грубыми и функционально слабыми... В результате дальнейших нагрузок дело перешло в хроническую травму... Вполне могли подключиться и местные симпатические ганглии. ..


----------



## Fmchik48 (7 Фев 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Могу предположить самое банальное... Во время выполнения упражнения из-за кифосколиоза на данный позвоночно-двигательньный сегмент  пришлась избыточная нагрузка... Надрывы в связках опорного комплекса... В них при восстановлении откладывается кальций, они становятся толстыми, грубыми и функционально слабыми... В результате дальнейших нагрузок дело перешло в хроническую травму... Вполне могли подключиться и местные симпатические ганглии. ..


что можете посоветовать для облегчения и развития осложнения,есть смысл идти в центр кинеозинотераапии,поносить корсет,вроде когда на что то облокачусь и долго сижу,становиться легче,


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2017)

Массаж (хороший). Мануальная терапия (правильная). Физиотерапия (хорошо ударно-волновая терапия). Локально-инъекционная терапия по триггерам (если потребуется). ЛФК (леченый и восстановительной режим, для начала, а потом и кинезотерапия).


----------



## Касаткин Денис (7 Фев 2017)

Сделайте МРТ шеи (если руки немеют) и грудного отдела свежие. Ну и если поясница болит- МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела. Без этих исследований я Вам затрудняюсь что то рекомендовать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Сделайте МРТ шеи (если руки немеет) и грудного отдела свежие. Ну и если поясница болит- МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела. Без этих исследований я Вам затрудняюсь что то рекомендовать.


....две недели назад все посмотрел ,руками , молоточком и сказал ,что грыжы нет, а смысл делать мрт нет...
Доктор, а зачем мрт? Онемение рук не показание к мрт!
Или это  в смысле интернетконсультации, если нельзя постучать, то хотя бы посмотреть?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (7 Фев 2017)

Я хирург. Если нет свежих снимков, сказать надо оперировать или нет я не могу. 
Для этого человек обратился за консультацией к нейрохирургу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Я хирург. Если нет свежих снимков, сказать надо оперировать или нет я не могу.
> Для этого человек обратился за консультацией к нейрохирургу.


Принято. Понятно.


----------



## doclega (9 Фев 2017)

А мы с удовольствием посмотрим )))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2017)

Так что беспокоит на сегодня?


----------



## Fmchik48 (9 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте,спина все так же беспокоит. Боли усилились,постоянное онемение в руках и ногах. И звучные хрусты при прогибаниии,выгибании в месте где боли,грудном отделе.При просто вздохе слышится как буд-то разрыв костный.Так же болит в пояснице,но не так как в грудном, но ощутимо,а руки немеют и тяжело ими что-то делать. Немного помогает растяжка и прогибание позвоночника на турнике,стоит прекратить сразу боли.Прошу помощи дальнейшей или советами. Стоит навестить ревматолога? стоит сделать мрт всех отделов,прошло 1.5 лет. Все необходимое в начале диалога. Еще такое ощущение что в грудном отделе камень(скованность стоит глубокий вздох и ли прогибание,выпячивание позвоночника,как бы на пару минут отпускает.Возможно грыжа эта образовалось со временем. У меня была протрузия,кифоз,сколиоз и грыжа Шморля(внутри)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Май 2017)

1. Есть совет нейрохирурга сделать снимки.
2. Хруст не беда.
3. Немеют руки и тяжело работать...
Подробности: что и когда немеет. Днем или под утро?
Тяжесть или слабость?
ЭНМГ делали?
4. Ревматолог с такими анализами и жалобами не показан.
5. 





> ...в грудном отделе камень(скованность стоит глубокий вздох и ли прогибание,выпячивание позвоночника,как бы на пару минут отпускает...


Так при болезни Шейермана-Мау такое ограничение норма, только большинство его не чувствует.


----------



## Fmchik48 (10 Май 2017)

Но хруст же постоянный,при малейших вздохах и элементарно в упражнении кошка-собака хрустит,причем очень звонко,не всегда но сопровождается болезненностью. Боли увеличиваются вечером что онемение что слабость в руках и ногах. В основном слабость и как буд то онемение,тяжело иногда допустим даже печатать. Боли всегда усиливаются при ухудшении погоды(всегда) При солнечной погоде я себя более менее адекватно чувствую


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2017)

Трудно оценивать.
Но явно причина не в позвоночнике, ну может кроме хруста.
Надо понять почему хрустит.


----------



## Fmchik48 (11 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, к какому специалисту посоветуйте сначала пойти:невропатолог,травматолог,ревматолог?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2017)

Кто поймет, почему хрустит. Скорее ортопед, лучше вертебролог.


----------

